# Record Power DML305



## tekno.mage (16 Nov 2009)

Hi there,

Our turning club has just bought a Record Power DML305 lathe and it got it's first outing to a "Hand On' day yesterday afternoon. By the end of the afternoon, a very hot scorching smell was noticable throughout the hall from the motor assembly. I actually thought the smell was one of our other members scorching some rings on a piece with a wire until someone told me what was going on.

The lathe had been in use for a couple of hours by a young novice member who was roughing some sycamore under the watchful eye of a couple of the more senior guys in the club.

I know the DML305 lathe manual states that the motor assembly gets hot in use, but wondered if any other DML305 owners could let me know how hot that means and if our new lathe is behaving normally and the smell will go away with use, or if we potentially have a problem with the motor? The lathe appeared to be working just fine apart from that.

tekno.mage


----------



## Shay Vings (18 Nov 2009)

The motor does run hot and sits very close to the baseboard so that unless you have put in some spacers under the feet, it may be the surface under the motor which is getting hot?

I have had mine for 2 yrs and generally speaking I am satisfied. There are some irritations e.g. the crude spindle lock, noisy live centre etc but it is a rugged machine and I have turned an 11.5 x 3.5 spalted beech blank in it with no probs. The belt changing v fast: - you can change speed in under 30 secs.

It was delivered with a duff cam lock lever on the motor and the wiring to the switch motor was not routed through the grommet. I dismantled that and fixed it to avoid sending the whole thing back. Also the supplied screw chuck broke its internal key. Record support were very good and supplied spares without any quibble.

I bought Record because it is a well featured product and I believed their quality and after sales was worth the modest price premium. However, there have been some probs as described but - as a newbie - I don't know how typical this is for non-professional woodworking machinery nowadays.


----------



## richburrow (18 Nov 2009)

We have one at school and yes it gets very hot, I was worried at first but it seems to work well, no smell though.
The spindle lock is very dodgy and has worked itself off completely.
This said I am pleased with with the lathe and it does its job.


----------

